#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Finding Duplicate Slides in Powerpoint

## fareedexcel

Dear Experts,

I have almost 50 slides. But I need to find whether there any duplicate slides in the PPT. Is there any way to find using VBA Macro?

----------

